# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضوة جديدة

## حنين الروح

هلا ,,

 عضوةة جديدة تبغى ترحيب ..





   بصراحة أني أعتبر نفسي محظوظة لأني لقيت هذا المنتدى الرائع 














 مافي أحد يرحب بي :sad2:  




ماتبغوني







 أختكم ,, حنين الروح

----------


## My tears

*حنين الروح* 
*نـسـتـقـبـلـك بـالــــود والإخـــاء*
*ونـفـرش لك الأرض زهــــــور الـمـحـــبة والوفــاء* 
*.*
*مــعــاً* 
*كــي نـلـتـقـي ونـرتـقــي*
*نجــوم سـمـاء الإبــداع
ونـُـقـَـبـِـل غـمـام الــفــائــدة*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـقـلـب من نـبـض*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد ما للـبـحــر من قـطـر*
*.*
*مـرحـــبـا بــك ..
بعــدد اللانهاية من الـتـرحـيب والـمـحــبة*
*.*

*نقطـة البدايـة تبـدأ بخطـوة
ونحـن بانتظـار خطـوة منـك
كـي نـرى جديـدك*
*وكـي نستفيـد منـك ومـن خبراتـك*
*.*
*تمنيـاتـي لك بقضـاء اجمل أوقاتك معنـا* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*أختـك*
*My tears*

----------


## نور الحوراء



----------


## بيسان

*
أهلاً وسهلاً بك بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمات الجميلة
بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار
وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 
بكل مافي الأرض من بلدان واقطار وبحار ومحيطات وأنهار 
بكل مافي السماء من كواكب ونجوم وشموس وطيور وأقمار 
بكل مافي في السماء من طير 
وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 
بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار 



بكل عطف وود وحب وحنان وطيبة موجودة في كل إنسان على البسيطة 
بكل حب البشر لخالق الشمس والشجر والحجر 
بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمام 
بعدد حروف ماكتبت وسأكتب من يوم ما أتولدت وإلى أن أموت 
بعدد النبض في قلوب البشر 
بكل ريحة الفل والياسمين والورد والزهر وبكل ما أجتمع المسك والريحان والعود والعنبر 
بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهر 
وبعدد ماطلع القمر 
وبعدد ما نور البدر
مع تحياتي بيساااااااااان


**
*

----------


## نور علي

**


*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته*

*لو علمت الدار بمن زارها**فرحت*
*واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين*
*وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً*
*اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم*

*أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا*

*::+:+:+:+::* 

**

*أختي**:* 

*اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك*
*فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا**انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة*


*التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا*

*(( منتدى شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ))* 

*وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا* 
*التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة* 
*التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء* 
*هذا المنتدى السامي* 

*أهــلا بك* 



*::+:+:+:+::* 



*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## G.T.O

[IMG]http://sweeer.***********/3r4.gif[/IMG]
حنين الروح vbmenu_register("postmenu_167271", true);  
عانقت جدران منتدانا
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب
ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة
لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور
الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك
كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا
البعض في كل المجالات
أتمنى لك قضاء
وقت ممتع
معنا

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلكِ ونــفــرش طــريــقــكِ بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــكِ إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــكِ
تحيـــاتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

يـا هلا فيك خيتو 
نورتي المنتدى بتواجدك معانا
أتمنى لك قضاء أوقات مفيدة و ممتعة .. 
ننتظر كل ما هو جديد منكِ غاليتي 


أختك /
.: طوق الياسمين :.

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..

بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..

ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بكِ ..

قدومكِ الينا ووجودكِ معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..

ولأجلكِ نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..

ونتمني لكِ كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه 

وان تكون اوقاتكِ طيبة مفيدة 


وننتظر منكِ كل جديد ومفيدة..


مع تحياتي

الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## مذهلة

**


*حياكِ الله*
*والعين اوسع لك من الدار*
*يشرفنا ويسعدنا إنضمامك*
*لاخوانك واخواتك في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ,,*
*مع أطيب الأمنيات بقضاء*
*وقت مفيد وممتع ...*
*وننتظر احلى المشاركات منك ,,*
*أختك ..*
*مذهلة ,,*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ليالي

مرحباً بك في المنتدى
واهنا محظوظين أكثر بوجودك.


ليالي

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*شرفنا تواجدك في هذا المنتدى الراقي والجميل*


*الراقي بأهله وناسة* 



*والجميل* 



*بما يحتويه من علم نافع وطرفة جميلة* 



*ونرجو لك طيب الاقامة معنا بين اخوانك واخواتك* 



*وان تثري هذا المنتدى بما لديك من جديد* 



*وأن تفيدي وتستفيدي*





*تحياتي,,*
*بنوتة توتة *

----------


## دمعه حزن

** 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،* 
*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله* 
*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك*  
*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة* 
*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك* 
*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي* 
*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك* 
*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام*  
*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك* 
*اختــي*
*حنين الروح* 

** 
*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك* 
*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير* 
*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك* 
*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك* 
*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات*  
*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]* 
*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن* 




**

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا



----------


## زهرة الندى



----------


## شيعيه وافتخر



----------


## بحور الامل

هلا وغلا بيك بالمنتدي حياااااااك
البيت بيتكم تفضلي في اي وقت
تري العين اوسع لك من المكان
تحياااااااتي لك

----------

